# Sticking to cupcake liners?



## slamdaccord96 (Feb 21, 2007)

Lately some of my muffins/cupcakes have been sticking to the paper liners I am using. I made a chocolate banana chip muffin that didn't stick and a corn muffin that did. Is there a reason for this happening or are there some recipes that you really shouldn't use the liners with? I like to use them all the time for the clean up factor. Also, I avoid the aluminum liners because they tend to make the bottoms burn. I guess I need some "liner education."


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Try a little cooking spray in the cup before the batter goes in.


----------



## gourmetcupcakes (Sep 8, 2008)

My advice is when you are baking cupcakes give the liners a quick spray with PAM. When I say quick I mean like a mili-second per liner.


----------

